# How long to cut the umbilical cord



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Since I have a baby sick with naval ill, I am trying to make sure it never happens again. 

I was wondering how long you should cut the umbilical cord. I have been cutting them at about 1 1/2 inches. Maybe I should leave them longer so the end is further away from the body and the bacteria has further to travel. 

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't cut it unless it is dragging on the ground or in some way inhibiting movement. I do also dip it a couple different times.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen...I only trim if its too long. Dipping helps prevent infection...may need to do it several times until dry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto here, I do not cut unless it is in the way of movement.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Maybe that is my problem. I was cutting them to get a fresh clean end and then treating with iodine. I guess along the line I started shortening them because I hated seeing them getting caught on things. 

I will stop.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, no need to cut them unless they are stepping on them, they are Ok to be long, but not in the way.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

My vet recommended I use 7% iodine in the future. Supposedly that strength needs to come from a vet. She said she will get me some next time we are kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I believe the OTC majority is 1 % or something like that.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I read that the 7% is what is used to make meth. So the store either doesn't carry it for that reason, or the meth makers buy it up as soon as it's in stock.

This is what I have, it's %7 iodine and comes in a spray bottle 
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/triodine-7


----------

